# Snow Go?



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Can we loose the snow?

If you do what I tend to do, which is scroll down all the threads opening all the new ones in i new window, the snow starts to consume processing resource....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Can we loose the snow?
> 
> If you do what I tend to do, which is scroll down all the threads opening all the new ones in i new window, the snow starts to consume processing resource....


Exactly what i do aswell after being away from the forum all day.

Lose the snow Jae/kevST!


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Is this also causing the site to run extremely slowly? I've tried from work, 2Mbit ADSL which is suffers from a lot of contention so can be slow, however back home on my 1Mbit cable and it's still dog slow, seems to take ages for any link to whir into action.

Only thing I can see that has changed is the snow effect, maybe some modem users can comment.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Cuh ... one bit of snow and the country comes to standstill ;D

Moley


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> Cuh ... one bit of snow and the country comes to standstill Â ;D
> 
> Moley


 ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can't be the wrong kind of snow :
No probs here 
(broad band and 4 comps on the go most of the time)


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I didn't notice the snow! ;D Firewall seems to be working! (Or is it just to sunny here in Greece?) ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

got the snow on the front page of the forum, but not once I got inside.

Must be the roof 

*I* liked it anyway! ;D 

(PS. - yes at home, still on dial up.....)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Let's melt the snow [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Let's melt the snow Â [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


But I haven't finished my snowman yet! :'(


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It feels like it might snow outside today it is so cold brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

... and very, very foggy at -1C [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------

